# 80 minutes of cardio a day?



## cheesegrater (Jun 17, 2003)

i was reading in a magazine called Training Rx (as in perscription) that a good cut program could be the 1000 calorie a day cardio in which you burn about 12 cals a minute for 80 minutes. This on top of lifting and diet plan.

would this be excessive? I'd run for 45 minutes then elliptical train for say 20 then bike for 15. I'll try it this week and see how it does.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow, that would whittle me down to nothing pretty darn fast. I've done moderate cardio for an hour a day for a week and lost about 1/4" or 1/2" on my arms (I can't remember). I think I was probably around 10 calories per minute.

Almost anything that comes fast, comes with a price.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 18, 2003)

You'd be better off doing 10-15 minutes of interval sprinting and leaving it at that.

I realise that's a very generalised statement, and generalised statements don't apply to everyone; but in this case i think it does.


----------



## Blieb (Jun 18, 2003)

Wear an ID bracelet or something for when you pass out


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Wow, that would whittle me down to nothing pretty darn fast.



I am smack in the middle of mountain bike season, riding three or four times a week, two hours at a time, on top of three or four lifting sessions a week.  Yes, I am beginning to whittle down.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 18, 2003)

i think i'm whittling down just thinking about it.


----------



## perfecto (Jun 19, 2003)

will it be mostly fat loss with minimal muscle loss??


----------



## Skib (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Blieb *_
> Wear an ID bracelet or something for when you pass out



haha, no kidding... 80 minutes of cardio would KILL me... come to think of it... i don't even know if it'd be physically possible for me to do it


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cheesegrater *_
> i was reading in a magazine called Training Rx (as in perscription) that a good cut program could be the 1000 calorie a day cardio in which you burn about 12 cals a minute for 80 minutes. This on top of lifting and diet plan.
> 
> would this be excessive? I'd run for 45 minutes then elliptical train for say 20 then bike for 15. I'll try it this week and see how it does.



a good "cut plan"? yeah if you want to burn off as much muscle (or more) as fat. 

at best, that would be a good weight loss plan for some one that is obese.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2003)

Go on an empty stomach, but that long and that hardcore on the bike, and your going to lose muscle IMO unless you are a genetic freak.

Why? Because you cannot tell the body to be a marathoner and be a muscle bound freak at the same time, you would have to be the Hulk.


----------

